# getting smbnetfs to do the job



## Polignac (Mar 5, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I try to mount a samba v2 share  on FreeBSD.

We all (should) know that :

Samba v1 is dead
`mount_smbfs //guest@host/samba_share /my_mountpoint` won't work with Samba v2 or above.
Searching in this forum, *smbnetfs* (sysutils/fusefs-smbnetfs) appeared to be the way to go (see Thread samba-smbv2-client-under-freebsd.70242). According to *Wozzeck.Live*, it solved the issue. He wrote :


> UPDATE
> ---------
> 
> I have tested again fusefs-smbnetfs and now it is working for SMBv2 +   protocol.



So I've installed the package *fusefs-smbnetfs* (vers. _0.6.1_) and, as _root_  :

set up the *.conf files adequately
created a ~/mountpoint directory
issued the command `smbnetfs ~/mountpoint`
Now, if all was nice and sweet, I should have the "tada !" thing, that is, I should be able to gain access to the samba share simply issuing `cd ~/mountpoint/username:password@computer_or_ip/share`
and `ls` would list the files.

But alas, my `ls` (no pun intended ) only produced this lousy error message : 





> ls: .: Input/output error



My config is : FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p2 GENERIC  amd64

Is the trouble with me or with smbnetfs ?


----------



## aragats (May 22, 2020)

It is working here. First I got the same IO error, then tried using traditional MS Windows domain's username notation with backslash, not @:
	
	



```
% cd ~/mountpoint/mydomain\\myuser:mypasswd@computer/share
% ls
file1 file2 file3
```


----------



## Polignac (May 26, 2020)

aragats said:


> It is working here. First I got the same IO error, then tried using traditional MS Windows domain's username notation with backslash, not @:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aragats, it does not help. When using smbclient, I can connect successfully :

```
smbclient \\\\192.168.0.100\\myshare
```
After being asked my login/password I can then list and change directory to the folder there.
But when I issue  :

```
cd ~/mountpoint/192.168.0.100\\\\mylogin:mypassword@computer_name/share_name
```
still the same trouble (I/O error).
It will be just the same result if instead of giving the IP address, I give the domain name (in this case, WORKGROUP) that is, if I issue :

```
cd ~/mountpoint/WORKGROUP\\\\username:password@computer_name/share_name
```


----------



## aragats (May 26, 2020)

Polignac said:


> It will be just the same result if instead of giving the IP address, I give the domain name (in this case, WORKGROUP)


There is no such thing as workgroup password. What is 192.168.0.100? I would try using your computer's name or IP address instead of domain name ― that's how you login as a local user in a domain member workstation.

Also, why are you using 4 backslashes? One extra to escape is perfectly working for me.

I agree, it's kind of tricky to make the smbnetfs working. You can also use a config file smbnetfs.conf to store your credentials instead of typing them, IMO it's much better anyway. I don't remember (at the moment have no access to the box with smbnetfs installed) its exact location, either in the home directory or ~/.smb).


----------



## Polignac (May 26, 2020)

Hi Aragats.
I use 4 backslashes in order to get only 2 ;-) and I'm not kidding.
When typing, you need to type it four times in order to get the two backslashes sequence.


> . What is 192.168.0.100? I would try using your computer's name or IP address instead of domain name


This is exactly what you suggest : I'm using an IP address instead of a domain name !!!!

What samba version is running on your network ?


----------



## aragats (May 27, 2020)

Polignac said:


> What samba version is running on your network ?


I'm connecting to a Windows domain member computer, I think the server is Windows 2016 (maybe 2012 ― I have no access to it, it's a corporate network). I can try connecting to a stand-alone Windows machine, will report later.


----------



## Polignac (Jun 7, 2020)

Solved !!!

Commenting out every option in ~/.smb/smbnetfs.conf got smbnetfs to do the job.

And since my Samba share on the network doesn't ask for password, issuing those commands :
`smbnetfs ~/mountpoint
cd ~/mountpoint/192.168.0.100/my_share`
gave access to the remote files.

Thanks Aragats !


----------

